
‘Smart’ Dildo Company Sued for Tracking Users’ Habits - greenyoda
http://www.vocativ.com/358530/smart-dildo-company-sued-for-tracking-users-habits
======
0xmohit
Oh, well. Those are "smart", indeed.

User research made easier (and cheaper). I'm waiting for toothbrush that is
internet-enabled.

